
Easy Retweet Button - twampss
http://ejohn.org/blog/retweet/
======
onreact-com
Good solution but it only tracks bit.ly tweets as far as I can see so the
number displayed is wrong. I prefer the Backtype WordPress plugin as a
solution that tracks most short URL services. It's like Tweetmeme but better.

